# [SOLVED] Security Cameras



## charanjit (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi. I am having issues with viewing security cameras at a remote location.

Security Camera:
Samsung
Model: SSC21WEB

Here is what happened. My old computer which has windows vista, the cameras run on that. The new laptop I got, which is Windows 7, it doesn't work. For security cameras, there is this Dual Quad Viewer which you have to download for to view the cameras, and I did that to, still doesn't work. I can go to the link where I can view the cameras, its just the picture is not coming up. So what should I do?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Security Cameras*

Have you tried installing in compatibility mode??


----------



## charanjit (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Security Cameras*

How do I do that? You mean the Dual Quad Viewer?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Security Cameras*



> installing in compatibility mode


Right click the install executable. Click *properties* >> Compatibility tab >> check *Run this program in compatibility mode for:* Select *Windows XP (service pack 2)*

Other possible issues:
One or more software firewalls preventing access. > temporarily turn off firewall or add site to approved list.
You or your computer do not have access privileges to the cameras. >> can't help you with this one.


----------



## charanjit (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Security Cameras*

I just found out that it does not work with windows 7. Nevermind.


----------



## thomas35 (Jun 21, 2011)

in windows 7 you have to turn protection mode off. and make sure your active x is enabled


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Thomas for your reply .. this thread is a little outdated now but your response may well help someone else in the future who is having similar problems 

:wave:


----------

